
A Collection of Dev Checklists - rsarai007
https://devchecklists.com/
======
ekianjo
I must admit that clicking on "Critical Incidents Checklist" and getting
"Server Error 500" was quite funny.

------
yborg

      X make sure the backend is up
    

500 Server Error

~~~
polygot
Seems to have been fixed as of two seconds ago

~~~
kaushikt
Not anymore though.

------
yakshaving_jgt
I'm surprised that this was built in a way where it's possible to throw a 500
error. This is a simple website. Why isn't it just a couple of static pages?

Here's something for your checklist: Make sure you use an appropriate
technology for the problem you're solving.

~~~
digitalni
I feel the same.

------
defanor
While it's down, those checklists are available on github[1]. I wondered
whether they are general/reusable, but apparently it's mostly organizational
(and rather specific) checklists of a software company as of now.

[1] [https://github.com/vintasoftware](https://github.com/vintasoftware)

~~~
plumeria
They are also available on the wayback machine:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20190405031607/https://devcheckli...](http://web.archive.org/web/20190405031607/https://devchecklists.com/)

------
pablooliva
Another set of dev checklists that I put together may be of help to some:
[https://ch.ckl.st/r/comprehensive-web-application-
checklist](https://ch.ckl.st/r/comprehensive-web-application-checklist)

------
flaviojuvenal
Hi folks, I'm Flávio from Vinta. Someone posted this before we made it almost-
static and therefore HN-ready, so sorry for the issues! We were planning to
launch it with more checklists and a better backend. For now, in case you face
issues, please try the original markdown versions on GitHub:

 _Python_

Django Apps Checklist [https://github.com/vintasoftware/django-apps-
checklist/blob/...](https://github.com/vintasoftware/django-apps-
checklist/blob/master/checklist-en.md)

Python API Checklist [https://github.com/vintasoftware/python-api-
checklist/blob/m...](https://github.com/vintasoftware/python-api-
checklist/blob/master/checklist-en.md)

Celery tasks checklist [https://github.com/vintasoftware/celery-tasks-
checklist/blob...](https://github.com/vintasoftware/celery-tasks-
checklist/blob/master/checklist-en.md)

Production Launch Checklist [https://github.com/vintasoftware/production-
launch-checklist...](https://github.com/vintasoftware/production-launch-
checklist/blob/master/checklist-en.md)

 _Agile_

Pull Requests Checklist [https://github.com/vintasoftware/pull-requests-
checklist/blo...](https://github.com/vintasoftware/pull-requests-
checklist/blob/master/checklist-en.md)

Critical Incidents Checklist [https://github.com/vintasoftware/critical-
incidents-checklis...](https://github.com/vintasoftware/critical-incidents-
checklist/blob/master/checklist-en.md)

Weekly Meeting Checklist [https://github.com/vintasoftware/weekly-meeting-
checklist/bl...](https://github.com/vintasoftware/weekly-meeting-
checklist/blob/master/checklist-en.md)

Sprint Meeting Checklist [https://github.com/vintasoftware/sprint-meeting-
checklist/bl...](https://github.com/vintasoftware/sprint-meeting-
checklist/blob/master/checklist-en.md)

Feature Development Workflow [https://github.com/vintasoftware/feature-
development-workflo...](https://github.com/vintasoftware/feature-development-
workflow/blob/master/checklist-en.md)

Feature Card Checklist [https://github.com/vintasoftware/feature-card-
creation-check...](https://github.com/vintasoftware/feature-card-creation-
checklist/blob/master/checklist-en.md)

Bug Card Creation checklist [https://github.com/vintasoftware/bug-card-
creation-checklist...](https://github.com/vintasoftware/bug-card-creation-
checklist/blob/master/checklist-en.md)

PR Reviewer Checklist [https://github.com/vintasoftware/pr-reviewer-
checklist/blob/...](https://github.com/vintasoftware/pr-reviewer-
checklist/blob/master/checklist-en.md)

 _Starting New Projects_

Landing Page Checklist [https://github.com/vintasoftware/landing-page-
creation-check...](https://github.com/vintasoftware/landing-page-creation-
checklist/blob/master/checklist-en.md)

~~~
joedevon
Hello Flávio,

Before I give you feedback on your wonderful set of checklists, wanted to give
you some background for this message.

Last Thursday was Global Accessibility Awareness Day, which I cofounded. A day
meant for developers and designers to learn about the importance of coding
accessibility. This is for the purpose of making it possible for people like
my friend Tommy Edison to use the web. Here's a demo of him using a screen
reader:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzffnbBex6c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzffnbBex6c)

What's really important for accessibility is that sites that focus on teaching
coders get accessibility right. It would be great if you added an
accessibility checklist as well. For example [https://www.wuhcag.com/wcag-
checklist/](https://www.wuhcag.com/wcag-checklist/).

Unfortunately your site has a few accessibility issues as well. A good place
to check it is here: [https://wave.webaim.org/](https://wave.webaim.org/) or
[https://www.deque.com/axe/](https://www.deque.com/axe/) .

I know coding is hard. So many things to know from security to front end to
back end etc... So this is just meant as a friendly message.

Thanks! J

------
andrei_says_
[https://devchecklists.com/feature-card-
checklist](https://devchecklists.com/feature-card-checklist)

Server error 500

------
gardnr
It's an unfortunate time to be down

~~~
anoopelias
An HN kiss!

------
icodemuch
500 server error on most checklists

------
born_on_sega
I got back, and this site still contains 500 errors.

------
rustoo
It seems to be down. HN effect? :)

------
keithnz
having a look at some of these on github ( as the software 500s ), they aren't
really checklists, they are more like guides where various points in the guide
are simply given a check box.

------
rohindaswani
Server is down

~~~
theelous3
It's not down, it's broken. Instantly getting a 500 indicates a bed being
shit.

If it was down we'd expect 502/503/504

